# can you help



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

please can you help me i only have two gold fish we bought them for £1 each we have had there for about 2 years but i saw the bigest fish keep on pushing the smorler fish in the belly someone told me the fish may be carring eggs and that is what there do before she lays them we have them in a small pond i know there are only gold fish but we love them so please if you can help that will be so good


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

goldfish lay eggs and the fry hatch between 24 and 48 hours its a lot more difficult to monitor pond fry i would try taking them out and putting them in a small nursery tank mind the parents dont eat them!


----------

